# Dog sitting fees



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

I`m planning on having someone come over during the day and let my 18 month Vizsla out for about 30 minutes. No walks, just let him play in the yard. If this works, I also plan on getting a second dog. I live in city of 40,000 people in American midwest. How much should I offer to pay per week? The girl lives close to where I live.


----------



## iwant2fish (Aug 14, 2012)

Is she a legitimate business and insured or just someone you know who is willing to help you?


----------



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

Just a friend of a friend. College age.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

How long will it take her to get to your house? If she can walk there in under 10 minutes or so, I think something around $75/week would be fair.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd ask the dog walker how much she wants, and if it's within your budget go for it.

Having the key to your home and the responsibility of letting your V out and getting them back is a pretty big responsibility..especially a young Vizsla!... so it's best to start the relationship on a good note, and the best note for the walker will be for you to ask how much they want, and then saying yes. Find someone who you can say yes to, don't negotiate, it leaves bad feelings, and bad feelings plus a key to your house and the responsibility of your V might not always work out so well.


----------



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

@Gingerling - She doesn`t know, and I don`t know too. That`s why I`m looking for info.

She lives about 0.5 miles away.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

We pay $15-17 for a 30 minute visit from a professional dog walker (insured, etc.) That's pretty standard around here.

When we had our neighbor/friend come over to walk our V, we paid her $10 each visit. I figured she didn't have the overhead and she was literally next door to us so she had no travel expenses. If they had to travel a short distance, personally I'd offer around $12.

The best scenario is if you have a friend who's dying for a dog and will walk your dog for free just to get in some puppy time  While waiting for a V, I spent a lot of quality time with a friend's ridgeback. She commuted and worked long hours, so it was a win-win.


----------



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I`m planning on 50$/week. 45 minutes a day.

@dextersmom - You know I keep thinking, I should charge money to let people hang out with royalty. He`s pure fun.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

browndogbrownguy said:


> Thanks everyone. I`m planning on 50$/week. 45 minutes a day.
> ...


That sounds about right ... it's not a lot, but she doesn't have to DO anything, really. And it will be fun. 

I would recommend sweetening it with some little gift every now & then (e.g., chocolates). As G'ling was getting at, you want the girl to have really good feelings about it.

Bob


----------



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

Will do Bob.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

browndogbrownguy said:


> @Gingerling - She doesn`t know, and I don`t know too. That`s why I`m looking for info.
> 
> She lives about 0.5 miles away.


I would still have her come up with the number and see if it works for you. Maybe let her do it once or twice to get a sense of what she thinks it's worth and what's fair.

I really believe in life in general that when you give folks what they want, you're far more likely to get what you need in return.


----------

